# White wolf custom bows... any experience????



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice looking bows but the only place I've seen them is on eBay, never seen one in the flesh.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

There's a person with the username of Bounty Hunter (Derek) and he has a White Wolf Longhunter longbow. Derek is usually found on the Texas Bowhunter and Trad Rag sites.

His wife also shoots a White Wolf.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

The bows are beautiful but like Destroyer I've never had the pleasure of feeling one up close.......


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Last year I sought out bowyers that could make me a short bush bow that could handle my 30.5” draw-length. After guaranteed can do’s but not being able to ever contact them after initial conversations, failure to answer several emails, and failure to return phone calls, I searched elsewhere an ended up finding Tony Semenuk of White Wolf bows….and what a stroke of luck.
Tony’s only occupation is making bows. If you can’t contact Tony (he has several phone numbers), or if he happens to be at a trade show and you leave a message but don’t get a return call or an answered email in due time, he has left Earth.

My first conversation with Tony probably lasted 45 minutes as we discussed what I wanted and if he could do it. He had an answer for everything and it was obvious that he was in no hurry to end the phone call. Once it was determined that he could make a bow with the specs I wanted, he told me the bow would be ready in 3 weeks. The bow arrived about 1 or 2 days shy of 3 weeks, with a superb string also made by Tony. As my bow was in the fabrication stage I must have called Tony several times to discuss additional features or change. He was always around and he always took all the time needed to answer all my questions.

The bow is a 58” Beowulf recurve, tillered for 3-under and 45# at 30.5 of draw. When the bow arrived I scaled the bow and the bow scaled exactly 45# at 30.5”. Precise draw-weights are not always the case with many bows. I love the grip (made to fit from hand pattern sent to Tony) and the wide shelf. My hand is and stays well below the shelf. When I strung the bow, it was very easy to do; that was when I wondered about the stored energy aspect. When I started shooting it in I instantly detected how quiet it is and seemingly faster for a 45# bow than I thought it would be. Bow has a recommended brace height of 7” to 8”. At 8” there was just a hint of stack but nothing to lose sleep over. I dropped my brace to 7.5” and the bow pulls sweet with no stack. 

When hunting season rolled around I started out with the Beowulf. I killed a young buck at an estimated distance of 22-23 yards. When he didn’t give me a shot until he hit the 22-23 yard mark I initially had a momentary thought of backing off the shot. However, the way the bow was performing during all the practice I did with the bow I was confident the bow could deliver a kill at that distance (was shooting 500+ grains of arrow). He dropped down and away at the shot and the arrow went completely through his neck at an angle from just in front and above his left shoulder and severed the bottom of his neck spine on the way through. 

I had the bow made to use when hunting heavy tangles and brush, but ended up using the bow the entire season.

PS: Tony has an extensive background in working with wood (over 30 years) unrelated to making bows. He knows what particular woods can or cannot do, and his professional craftsmanship shows in his bows.

http://www.whitewolfbows.com/beowulf.html

You made a wise choice going with Tony. This the bow model I had made at my personal specs.


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

I have had a 70" 40# @ 28" White Wolf Longbow for about a year. It is the "house bow" used by everyone that comes to our farm. Initially, the bow had too much handshock for my liking. After installing an SBD 8 stand D-10 "skinny" string and two wool string silencers, the bow is now much better. The bow is reasonably accurate and easy for beginners to shoot. I consider it comparable to other $300 bows. It is cut past center, and has a big wide arrow shelf, so it is easy to tune, and safe for novice shooters. The bow is well made and has been quite durable. 

Mark


----------



## RabbitAssasin (Mar 28, 2012)

ok thank you everyone, ive read good things, it has a 10/10 review on on site aswell,
i ordered a 40lb @ 28inch still hunter longbow at 64inches tall and fast flight string








pattern and colour arrangement might vary


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Should be a good bow. Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

A freind of mine bought one of his longbows and didnt like it at all....too much handshock and performance was not good...then the top limb developed a crack,he sent it back and he did replace it but the new bow came just like the old bow...no performance.

Dewayne


----------



## RabbitAssasin (Mar 28, 2012)

vabowdog said:


> A freind of mine bought one of his longbows and didnt like it at all....too much handshock and performance was not good...then the top limb developed a crack,he sent it back and he did replace it but the new bow came just like the old bow...no performance.
> 
> Dewayne


im sorry about you friends experience but their other bows have great ratings
http://www.longbowblogger.com/?p=47
http://www.archers-review.com/bow-reviews/white-wolf-red-moon-longhunter-s4-5028-
ohwell and finding the right brace and some silencers should fix vib, otherwise:darkbeer:
they look nice IMO


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Rabbit:

This is my White Wolf Beowulf recurve. I too have read and heard good things about the White Wolf longbows.


----------



## Wileinie (Dec 9, 2006)

I know I am a little late on this thread, but you should be happy with your purchase. I have had a Longhunter for a couple of years now (50#'s @ 28"- 64" length) and it is an excellent bow. This bow is virtually silent at the release and has very little shock, but to be fair, I do shoot heavy arrows (around 10 gpp) as you should with a traditional bow. I have never had any issues with the performance of the bow and Tony is very accessible. He answers e-mails and he is also available through his Facebook White Wolf Bows page. I fully intend to purchase another from him when finances allow.


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

Agree about being alittle late also, awhile back I bought one of his 66" longhunters, very nice shooter, been very happy with the bow to date.


----------



## RabbitAssasin (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks, the bow is already made but it is now in the mail, and my arrows might be more than 10GPI as im using pine as my wooden shaft:thumbs_up


----------



## talldave (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got mine in the mail a few days ago and with my minimal experiance I can say its the best of my two bows. I like it better then my Bear Super Kodiak Graying. Its a Longbow and different than a Recurve. But For 350 start price you cant get anything better. Here is a video I made shooting it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzWPXu6EVvE


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

i refinished one of his bows and made a new string for it at the same time,as a bowyer i look at everything on the bow like glue lines and nocs and finish and shelf radius rounded edges ect. ect. and would rate the bow i had my hands on crafted verry well. years agomike fedora taught me how actionwood bow limbs were great and won more olympic titles than any other wood in a limb. the guy i refinished the bow for still brings it by the shop to shoot and its a hit with alot of guys eye candying it. it really likes lighter arrows for sure.


----------



## RabbitAssasin (Mar 28, 2012)

hey i have had it for a while now and it is awsome, i cant say anything i dont like about it ( considering its price) its resonably quiet, shock free and super fast and accurate 5 out of 5


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

I saw this guys website and love the work he does with different colors. Its definitely going on the list as soon as I magically find $700 laying around haha. I want a longbow in blue...


----------



## DProulx (Nov 4, 2012)

I Have a 62" Beowulf Recurve from Tony. 45#. Have been shooting it a year. No exaggeration it has shot thousands of arrows. And many small game and fox. I use a 50# bear kodiak for big game. But Tony's Bow so far a Great Bow


----------

